# JUST SCENT????



## SimpleMinded (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I'm trying to find a new online supplier for my F/O. Has any one had any luck with JustScent? The site's nice but they really don't give you much CP information on most of the scents! 

Do most of the scents discolor or morph? any acceleration with water discounting?..... 

.... and if there's a better place to order from I'd love to hear about that too! [/b]


----------



## carebear (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not fond of them. They sent me an FO with sediment and then to,d me it was supposed to be that way. Grrr. Since I was pouring candles" I gave it a try and got speckled candles. They said it was my problem, not theirs, since that's the way they got it. 

Whatever.

(I am not the only one to have this issue with them)


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 5, 2011)

While I haven't tried the company you mentioned, I have tried many others.  Some of the ones that I am almost always pleased with are:

http://www.daystarsupplies.com/
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/
http://sassygirlscents.com/
http://www.brambleberry.com/
http://www.peakcandle.com/

I'm sure others will chime in with their favorites.  There really are lots of good FO suppliers out there.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 5, 2011)

I just ordered Buckeye Candy again from Just Scent. I don't think it really smells like buckeyes but people who smell it really like it. It discolors a dark brown. This time I also ordered some samples of White Tea & Ginger, Twinkie, Storm Watch, Lavender, Cucumber Melon (OOB smells more of cuke than melon - Peak's version smells more of melon to me), Peppermint Bark (awesome OOB), Love Spell, Sugared Spruce, Secret Wonderland and Sweet Pea. 

Yes, they don't give much info but I figure they're going to be similar to other sites' FOs so I have a good idea of what will discolor. I hadn't heard of Twinkie before but it smells yummy. I'm positive this will turn dark brown since I suspect there has to be a high vanilla % in it. I also expect the Peppermint Bark to turn dark brown.

eta: Sweet Cakes has a wonderful Blueberry scent. Supposedly it won't discolor the soap. I bought it to make melts but after sniffing it, I thought I'd like to try it in soap. It really does smell like blueberries - no chemical smell.


----------

